# I.S.H Doncaster Show



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi, does anyone know if you have to be a member to vist the I.S.H doncaster show in september. I am wanting to go but have heard you need to be a member. Cheers


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Anyone can go, but members are allowed in earlier than non-members


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

luke123 said:


> Anyone can go, but members are allowed in earlier than non-members


 that's good then as I've never been before and want to go. So are members allowed in earlier for any reason. Is it any better for them. I've heard its around £15 to join is it worth joining for the year or not.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

They can go in half an hour earlier than everyone else so they can have a look around and get the best things first. Don't worry, there are a LOT of reptiles left for you to buy..
If you wait until the end people usually lower prices to try and get rid of their stock.
I don't see the point in buying a membership unless you are a serious breeder who desperately needs the best animal there. Trust me, you will be able to find something you like!


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

Ah I see, yeah so probs not worth it then. Carnt wait to go, shame I carnt get to the june one, but atleast I've got more time to save a few pennys for the september one:lol2:


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

I've never been to the June one so I can't compare, but the September one was good each time I went


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

im going to the june one , but i like the september one because thats my birthday so have bday money to spend


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

What date is the june one? Might just have to try and persuade fiancee to come down. She's a horsey person but doesn't mind looking at reptile so I might just get away with her coming.:lol2:


----------



## ReptileGuy2008 (Aug 1, 2008)

sunday 26th june


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

chapmand said:


> Hi, does anyone know if you have to be a member to vist the I.S.H doncaster show in september. I am wanting to go but have heard you need to be a member. Cheers


 Never heard of the ISH is it a new break away group from the IHS?:lol2:


----------



## ophidianman (Sep 5, 2008)

Austin Allegro said:


> Never heard of the ISH is it a new break away group from the IHS?:lol2:


It's a new group, 'The International Society of Herpetologists'. Funny handshake and a weird initiation ceremony too, you have to shave yer head amongst other things :whistling2:.


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

ophidianman said:


> it's a new group, 'the international society of herpetologists'. Funny handshake and a weird initiation ceremony too, you have to shave yer head amongst other things :whistling2:.


hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

ophidianman said:


> It's a new group, 'The International Society of Herpetologists'. Funny handshake and a weird initiation ceremony too, you have to shave yer head amongst other things :whistling2:.


 bet they all wear wooly jumpers:lol2:


----------



## tully (Dec 22, 2010)

people thats been before... is it worth travelling for as i live in newcastle and is about 120 miles away, are the reptiles much cheaper? and is there lots of choice etc... 

cheers in advance!!!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yes its worth going.
you`ll be in a hall full or reptile nuts with more reps than you can shake a stick at.
and there are bargains to be had


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

tully said:


> people thats been before... is it worth travelling for as i live in newcastle and is about 120 miles away, are the reptiles much cheaper? and is there lots of choice etc...
> 
> cheers in advance!!!


Well mine will be. But i do apologise for my prices increases this season which I had to do as that toss pot George Osborne has force me into it


----------



## btahthezone1 (Oct 7, 2009)

is there just reptiles (even though thats what im after more of) or do you also have mammals like hogs there and that?


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

They usually have an area for exotic rodents either behind a Gaddafi style tent or last September up on the first floor at the back. not seen any hogs though only lemmings, dormice, pygmy mice etc


----------

